# Narrowed down: which of these?



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, it's looking good for finding something used in this area.

The best prices we've had are for these:

SnowDogg MD68: $3300 installed
Fisher HomePro 7.5 $3500 installed

I was more inclined to the SnoWay 6'8" but it's almost $1k more!

Any opinions?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I have had both Wranglers and Cherokee's with snow plows. I started w/Meyers TM6.5. OK plow, but too light to hold the ground and back drag anything. I switched to Sno way with down pressure and a world of improvement. I think any light plow, w/o down pressure would preform the same. Just can't get a good scrape with out the weight of a heavy plow or down pressure. I will say most all plows will preform well if serviced after use. Neglect is the major cause of plow/truck failure!


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

That should have read Curtis HomePro I think.


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd love some input on the Curtis. I'm supposed to look at one tomorrow and I've not really found any good info on the Home Pro.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Abouna;1667252 said:


> I'd love some input on the Curtis.


Did you check out the Curtis part of the forum:
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=69


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

I did but couldn't really find anything on the Home Pro. 

Moot point. I visited both dealers today and suffice it to say, the SnowDogg dealer had LOTS of plows (Boss too) and the Curtis dealer had 3, in an out building covered with dust because they are not going to deal them anymore. That was enough for me.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

That seems like a crazy good price on the Snow Dogg! CPW is at $3348 before tax and shipping just for the Plow.


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

The price got even better. We were re-quoted $3050 for the MD68, which was a pretty good price! Then they mistakenly put the MD75 on instead and left the price as is.

We love it.


----------

